# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Dr. Peter Trunzer, Klinikum Bad Rappenau auch in Heilbronn dabei

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

die SHG-Freunde in Heilbronn besuchen wäre ja nicht schlecht, aber die Themen?

Prof. Unger ist eine Reise wert, er und seine "Mädels" haben mir gut gefallen. 


Gruß Konrad

----------

